# Married with Roommates?



## daftpunkforeversilent (Dec 20, 2012)

Here is my situation:

My fiancee makes just enough money to cover her bills (large student loans, car, basic living expenses, and medical bills).

I make pretty good money and can cover my (mortgage, car, and basic living expenses) and have money left over for spending. 

I currently have 3 roommates that give me an extra 30% income each month. The roommates are on the 2nd floor of the house and I live in the fully finished basement. The main level with kitchen and laundry is common area. 

My fiancee said that I could keep the renters until we get married and then they must go. 

I suggested that we keep the roommates for a year or two and pay off all our bills with a focus towards her large student loans. 

I know that it is not ideal or anyone's goal to live with roommates when they are married, but I feel that the sacrifice of living with them would be worth paying off our bills. 

Other than this point we have similar views on money and get along great. 

Any advice or insights would be really appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Personally, I would feel very uncomfortable living with roommates while being married. My husband had 2 roommates before we got married, but we both knew that once we got married, it would only be the 2 of us. It was too awkward to think about having to share the place with 2 other guys while we got used to our new life together. I could see that causing a lot of arguments had he wanted to stay with the roommates and it wasn't worth it to us. It is a little more tight financially being completely on our own, but I am much happier with it being just the 2 of us than trying to think about sharing our place with the guys. Just my opinion.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Decorum said:


> Do you know how many wifes are banged by the husbands best friend?
> 
> Its to intimate and too risky!


Get gay roommates


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You two are already living with roommates. It's not like it will be different after you are married.

It would have a lot to do with the size and layout of the house. The two of you have a private space/suite. So that's good.

How long would it take that extra income to pay off her student loans?

Do you own the house?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

ugh! roommates with newlyweds....creepy, weird, inhibiting, 

you could put off the wedding until AFTER the student loans are paid


----------

